# The European Hamster



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

I would really like one hhhhaaaaaa

They are mahussive!!!!!!

seriosly they are between 22-37 cm long!!!!!

They look adorable and i really would like one

Do u think there is any breeders that breed them or do you think i would have to get a lab to give me one ha

xx


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

wow there amazing just looked at some pics there as big as guinea pigs lol


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

they are gawjuss xx


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

You'll be lucky to find one, they're an endangered species 

You wouldn't be allowed to keep an endangered species as a pet without a licence anyway, I imagine.


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

people do not breed these and you can't keep endangered species with or without a license unless you were a zoo keeper or something where your top priority is conservation. they are endangered due to the french killing them for their fur. Besides, this hamster is incredably aggressive and squirts pee into your eyes when it feels threatened. It's aim is fairly accurate 

you wouldn't get one from a lab either. And you should never accept an animal from a lab as it will have probably been cruely tested on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> Besides, this hamster is incredably aggressive and squirts pee into your eyes when it feels threatened. It's aim is fairly accurate


is this by experience or did you read/see it??


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

its been reported by people who have studied them in their natural habitat


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Gosh a hamster peeing in your eye - they could be a good deterrent couldn't they? ie someone trying to mug ya, get ya hamster out and get it to pee in the muggers eye lol


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

> Gosh a hamster peeing in your eye - they could be a good deterrent couldn't they?


Hehehe yeah, like the seagull chicks that projectile vomit at anything that threatens them, or fieldfares (I think) that drop "bird bombs" on attackers 

Clever little things eh?


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

we should learn to projectile vomit at our attackers


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

lol

oh DAMN!!!!!!!!!

i wanted one

They do have them oiin labs cuz it said they test european hammies

and if i did i would be saving it from more stabbity stabb stabb shite

I AM A HAMMIES RESUCER!!!!!!!!! its called

HANNAH'S HAMSTER HEVEN tm


so im sure i would be able to ......

HA my mission in life get a european hammie

HA i wish i could projectile vomit


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are wild animals, it wouldn't be fair to keep one. And as someone else said, you would need a license even if you did manage to find one.


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

you cant get animals from a lab. they are tested on for life. They live, breed and die in labs.

And european hamsters are not tested on, they are a protected species in the UK. also theres a ban on the french killing them.


----------



## Attila (Jan 29, 2020)

ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> people do not breed these and you can't keep endangered species with or without a license unless you were a zoo keeper or something where your top priority is conservation. they are endangered due to the french killing them for their fur. Besides, this hamster is incredably aggressive and squirts pee into your eyes when it feels threatened. It's aim is fairly accurate
> 
> you wouldn't get one from a lab either. And you should never accept an animal from a lab as it will have probably been cruely tested on.


Pee into eyes?! I don't think so


----------

